# Bright orange color is offensive to me.



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

Showing some respect to those of us who don't hunt
By: Renee Zapf
Posted: 11/16/07
It's getting to be that time of year again; the leaves are gone, the wind is getting stronger, and the air is getting colder. Fires (or electric base-board heaters) are roaring, and my roommate is starting to drink hot chocolate on a regular basis. Christmas music has even started playing in department stores, though it's a whole other column to go into how it's too soon for that. And, people are heading outdoors to shoot animals.

Hunting is something I can't and won't understand. How can any self-respecting person venture out to the beautiful world of nature to destroy it? How does a civilized human being get their jollies from murder? It's beyond me, really it is. But let's say, for the sake of argument, that killing is something that you do enjoy. I'd like to lay down some "courtesy ground rules," if you will, that will keep this sad season at its most tolerable for those of us who prefer wildlife to be alive.

1. Don't boast loudly during class about the deer (bird, buffalo, kitten, baby, whatever) that you killed at some place that had this many points and weighed that many pounds. And definitely don't boast about how its head is now dripping blood in your garage, or mounted on your living room wall. I don't think that recent, senseless carnage is really a good topic for the classroom.

2. Don't wear your hunting gear to class. Are you going back out to the killing fields so soon that you can't even bother to stop at your house and change after your school day? On a Tuesday afternoon, I highly doubt it. That bright orange color is extremely offensive to the eyes, and wearing shirts that have grass and deer printed all over them is ironic only in a sadistic sense. For those of you who wore that kind of thing all the time to high school, so you keep doing it now, I say: you're in college now. You're supposed to be on your way to being a more educated, ethical person. And Grand Forks is bigger than your hometown of 100-3,000 people, and there are actually people here who'd prefer you keep your brutal habits to yourself.

3. If you have just come from an all-night spree of gunfire and beer, change your clothes before you show yourself in public. Having animal blood all over your pants is neither a fashion statement nor particularly healthy.

4. For those of you who do it for only for food, not sport, and to keep deer "off your car hood," fine; at least your intentions are honest. I don't like the beef industry, either; I'd much rather all animals have a free life before they become dinner. And I get that there are a lot of deer out there causing car accidents. But that's what happens when we destroy all their natural predators, stupid. That said, though, please pick the weakest of the herd, and make it a quick end. You think the deer of future generations are going to be able to get out of the way of your speeding vehicle any faster if you kill off their best genetic lines? You're really shooting yourself in the foot with that one, or rather, shooting your children and grandchildren in the foot. Also, all of the above rules still apply to you.

In conclusion, try to keep your dirty habit to yourself. I don't want to hear about it, and I don't want to see it. You have not gained my respect for "conquering" the wilderness with your down jackets, thermal underwear and heat packs; nor will you ever gain my respect for taking the lives of animals that have no defense from you.

This article was in Dakota Student at UND

You can leave a comment about the article at the bottom of the page.

http://www.dakotastudent.com/home/index ... 38590c6894


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i cant say they are a loser, maybe a peta person but im not gonna sit here and bash back. point is camo is comeing back. i dont wear it to school or work... but its comeing back. and none of us hunt purely for food.. or alteast not many. yea it is a sport. but the student needs to know we dont destroy the world, we help it in various ways.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

good point we dont destory the habitat. I'm going to guess that milking cows is bad too? I respect that if a person doenst hunt but they have to understand that people are proud to hunt and you are going to see camo or orange all over and there are many nonhunter that wear it too. To me it would be more painful to starve to death the getting shot. But that IMO.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well it more than sport, and fashon...heritagei got my great grandpas shotgun that i use today
it was passed down to me from great grand to grand to dad now me, and someday to my child i hope.i hunt the same land my ansestors from scotland hunted in the early 1800's.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

What you have to pay attention to is in her opening statement. "Hunting is something I can't and *won't* understand". A closed mind is a empty mind. Sometimes such as in this case the mind can be so empty a vacuum forms.


----------



## Skip OK (Jul 16, 2006)

As I read this, a couple of things flashed through my mind.

One, if it is so offensive, why did the write chose to attend college in an are where hunting traditions are so ingrained? This is like someone complaining about basketball being such a big thing at the University of Kentucky, or whining about politics at UC Berkely.

Two, assuming that the complainer (I can't decide if it was a "he" or a "she" has the right to express their preference, then why should all the other students (the ones she is whining about) not have the same right? If I were a student (hunter or not) I'd be wearing brand new blaze orange clothes for the rest of the year, just because I could.

As mentioned before, this person has acknowledged that they won't let the truth interfere with their prejudice, so options (other than doing stuff to tick him/her off) are limited. I think I would STILL avail myself of my Constitutional right to talk about hunting and wear hunting clothing pretty much every day.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> 1. Don't boast loudly during class about the deer (bird, buffalo, *kitten*, *baby,* whatever)


Nice spin on the subject uke:

How can you say this...


> You're supposed to be on your way to being a more educated, ethical person.


But say this above...


> Hunting is something I can't and won't understand.


Kind of ironic isn't it?



> And I get that there are a lot of deer out there causing car accidents. But that's what happens when we destroy all their natural predators, stupid.


Is she a communications major or a biologist? hmmmm :huh:



> That said, though, please pick the weakest of the herd, and make it a quick end. You think the deer of future generations are going to be able to get out of the way of your speeding vehicle any faster if you kill off their best genetic lines?


I believe most of the weaker lines do get taken otherwise everyone would be shooting the state record whitetail every year.



> You have not gained my respect for "conquering" the wilderness with your down jackets, thermal underwear and heat packs; nor will you ever gain my respect for taking the lives of animals that have no defense from you.


Boy she wouldn't have lasted very long back in the days....did she think the Indians ate grass all year long with the buffalo?

Someone needs to explain that hunting was once something that HAD to be done in order to feed families. Far be it for us to keep that tradition huh? :eyeroll:



> In conclusion, try to keep your dirty habit to yourself.


Oh, but it really isn't that dirty.



> And, people are heading outdoors to shoot animals.


Yes we are and WE LOVE IT!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

way to stick a cork in that! :beer: awsome


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There are so many fallacies in her assumptions that I don't know where to begin.

Lets start with the predators, since she appears to understand that populations must be controlled through predators, or it will be controlled through disease or starvation. The predators were not killed off by sport hunters, they were hunted down by ranchers because they posed a danger to their livestock. Sure hunters took some, but the remaining few were killed for livestock protection.

There are two ways to look at this. From a religious standpoint or a evolutionary standpoint. First from a religious standpoint the Bible tells us God gave man dominion over the animals. I take that to mean that God understands we need nourishment that contains protein and needed draft animals to complete our work. From an evolutionary standpoint one would say that it is animal protein that brought the stupid animals from the trees to become intelligent predators on the ground.

There are, if I remember, a couple hundred different proteins. Animal protein nourishes the brain. Mixing religion and evolution I would say that because I believe in God doesn't mean I don't think there is some evolutionary processes in play (no I don't think we were ever monkeys, or anything close) . In that light I would say that if you want to keep avoiding meat protein by all means do so, but realize that you are relegating your descendants to stupid herbivores, who's only value in the natural world is protein to the more intelligent omnivores and carnivores. God will still value and love you no matter how stupid your descendants become.

I'm all for vegetarians. It gets rid of the competition for my descendants. Thanks.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

she goes in to talking about the outdoors period orange or cammo or what not. does she hate the armed forces too? wanna bet on it?

i hate striped shirts, but you dont see the media reporting on my putrid black and yellow stripes


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN:

I wonder if the businesses that advertise in the Dakota Student will place another ad with the paper once the alumni and students of UND who are outdoors enthusiasts give those businesses a choice to stop supporting this kind of misinformed rhetoric, or stop seeing our dollars at the cash register.

Jim Zumbo went from one of the 10-most-noted outdoors writers to a bum in 48 hours when he referred to certain semi-automatic hunting weapons as "terrorist rifles." Needless to say, sportsmen and gun owners from across the US called every sponsor of his, and said "Drop him, or you won't see a penny of our money." Don't think a bunch of angered sportsmen can't change the world.

Let the Dakota Student know how you feel, better yet, contact their advertisers in GF, and tell them you won't shop with them until they pull their ads from the paper!

If you are an alumni of UND, like I am, you probably know that UND is listed as a publisher for this newspaper. UND will not receive a penny of alumni donation from me if this is the stance it will take - presenting misinformation and propoganda disguised as an "opinion" article.

I am contacting the NRA, the managers of Scheels, Cabela's and Home of Economy in regard to this matter asking them to pull their advertisements, if any, and refrain from advertising with this paper and UND in the future if this is the stance taken. I encourage others to do likewise!

Sincerely,
Nick Simonson
Valley City, ND


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

morel_greg, do u agree with all this. if u do and you dont believe in hunting why would u join a website that has a major hunting aspect to it?

if not well nevermind then. jw.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

you can support the outdoors and not support hunting that could be why he on here


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

If being ignorant was against the law, this girl would be locked up in a second! Sad, what the &%#$ are they teaching our youth up there?


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I love hunting and have been since I was a little kid, one look at my profile and you would have know this. I think this article is ridiculous and should have never been printied especially in a paper in ND. I just posted it for other fellow hunters to see.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

morel_greg said:


> I love hunting and have been since I was a little kid, one look at my profile and you would have know this. I think this article is ridiculous and should have never been printied especially in a paper in ND. I just posted it for other fellow hunters to see.


I understood that. I made a comment on another thread today advising people to be careful not to read into posts things that are not there. That's where some arguments start between people of similar interests and values. Thanks for the heads up morel_greg.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I really like these types of Americans (I use Americans very loosely). They are lost and have no idea how much hunters bring to the bottom line in the US. This is cash spent and food stuffs not eaten by the animals.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i'd put my money on her supporting clinton :lol:


----------



## alysnyder (Aug 11, 2007)

The pro-Renee, anti-hunting, feelings of the editors of the student paper:

http://media.www.dakotastudent.com/medi ... 1691.shtml


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Folks I can tell you what would happen in real life and not the make believe world of college. In the real world if that happened a paper would lose a lot of advertising dollars and would receive tons of e-mails and letters telling them how people would not do business with them anymore!!! They would see some of their bigger advertisers like Scheels, Gander Mountain, Sportsmans Warehouse, etc... drop their weekly advertising dollars which in turn would make them print a retraction and an apology to the general public and to thier advertisers before they would see those dollars again. I will tell you that the things these kids are being taught in post secondary schools are in some cases not only unrealistic, and not true in the real world, but they are also figments of thier professors imagination. Keep in mind I said " some ". I live in a area were there are three colleges and what these kids are coming out of school with for ideas of what the real world is about is completly opposite of reality. I can tell you if she had done little stunt while she worked for a company and say the paper printed it on a Saturday or Sunday, on Monday at her work the calls would be non-stop and the employer would have to make some very serious decisions at to what to do with a disruptive employee. Not to mention the negative publicity to the employer. She would have to look at what was really important to her, and decide if the unemployment line was better than working for a paycheck. Now I know someone is going to say that would never happen, well I would argue that with most anyone, because of simular circumstances that the person was unemployeed before they even clocked in for the day!!! Like someone else said Jim Zumbo went from hero to zero in 2 days because he used two little words not even a whole column. I bet he wishes he could take back those two little words, and I bet he would give any thing to be able to do it.

In parting just remember when your climing the ladder of success, watch out for #1 and don't step in #2. Oh and kind of an after thought to all of this does this bunny hugger bleeding heart liberal not offend anyone in the whole world with what ever she might be wearing a daily bases? But I bet no one took out an editoral telling not to wear those cloths!!!

Good luck to all, I know if was me I find out who advertised in that paper and not spend one dime with them.

Later JD


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I liked the comment on the "response" article encouraging everyone who enjoys and supports hunting and shooting sports to wear an article of blaze orange on Monday to school up at UND.

Everyone who does, and who goes to school at UND should do that...it would be quite an assembly.

Also, if you're a grammar nazi like myself, did you notice the "journalists" at the DS made the word "student" plural by adding an apostrophe to it? Wow. (It is of course..."Students"...right Bore .224?  )

And the show has reached a new low. :beer:


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

> i'd put my money on her supporting clinton


So would I considering she didnt mention the joys of blasting your hunting partner in the face.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

After re-reading this and taking some more time to think about her and her comments. I have come to some conclusions. One being that she must be thinking of a political career ( I am sure she will be a democrat) since she is of the belief that she can write an artical TELLING people and not just a select few but a whole demographic populas that are all legal voters how to dress and what is polictically correct and non-offensive to wear. However she did not spell out what they should wear, so what should they be wearing to class, or should they also shed thier clothing at the door so as not to offend her while they are all in class? She comes off as a angry young girl with her little rant of how anti hunting she is. However I do know some people who do not hunt and they wear BLAZE ORANGE, why you might ask well they spend a great deal of time outdoors and for their own saftey they choose to wear it. Not just because they may or may not be in danger of flying lead. But because it makes them more visible to others. How many have gone ice fishing and seen people wearing BLAZE ORANGE of some kind especially early ice?

Who does this person think that they are that they have the right to tell others how to dress or what they should wear? She has taken almost a "big brother" approach to this matter. There are things in this world that bug the CRAP out of me!! Like some young punk with chains running from his nose to his ears, and other with thier pants to thier knees and their friken ugly poop stained boxers exposed to the world, and yet some just plain flat out buy ugly clothes that are purposly miss matched and 40 year old canvas sneekers with geek glasses. Well I think you get the point, however I do not have the right to tell them to dress the way I think that the majority of the world would like to see them dress!!! It is a freedom of thier expression of who they are, as a person. So if I want to wear camo to the office and I have, I have that right. I also have the right to hang dead animals on my walls both at home and in my office. Boy you should see some of the looks I get!! When people ask me why I would risk upsetting a client with dead animals on the wall, I ask them did someone tell you how to decorate YOUR office? NO. Did someone tell you how to decorate your home? NO. Then why should someone be able to tell me how to decorate my home, my office, my vehicel, or the way I dress? Just because THEY don't like it? I don't think so!!! For God sakes this is still AMERICA and I have the right to do what I want as long as it is legal and all of the above is still legal.

This young, uniformed, unworldly, inexperienced, naive, unskilled, individual is in for some tough times if she thinks that the world revolves around her!!! Who does she really believe that she is that she can write an opinion in a paper, college or otherwise and tell people what to do with thier lifes? People like this should be watched very carefully if they are of the perception that they can do what ever they want and expect others to conceed to thier personal wishes. Then one asks themselves how can people think like this? I will tell you it is because our society in general condones thinking like this. Look we let Bill get away with it in the white house, people saw that and said if it is good enough for the president to do it and he got away with it, then I should be able to do it. That is how many people think. So and so did it and nothing happened to them so I should be able to do it with out repercussions. I personally think that she is a spoiled little daddies girl who has always got her way by doing a little whining and complaining. I pitty the fool that ends up with this one!!!


----------



## alysnyder (Aug 11, 2007)

jd mn/nd said:


> Good luck to all, I know if was me I find out who advertised in that paper and not spend one dime with them.
> 
> Later JD


There is an effort to boycott these advertisers, or atleast to ask them to pull their advertisement dollars from the paper. Perhaps you'd like to write a letter to them as well?

http://nodak.facebook.com/group.php?gid ... 658&ref=mf


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

She might be Miss North Dakota :lol: a really nice a$$ will always trump logic and reason. :-?

My point is write a rebuttal and forget it...


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

jd mn/nd said:


> This young, uniformed, unworldly, inexperienced, naive, unskilled, individual is in for some tough times if she thinks that the world revolves around her!!! Who does she really believe that she is that she can write an opinion in a paper, college or otherwise and tell people what to do with thier lifes? People like this should be watched very carefully if they are of the perception that they can do what ever they want and expect others to conceed to thier personal wishes. Then one asks themselves how can people think like this? I will tell you it is because our society in general condones thinking like this. Look we let Bill get away with it in the white house, people saw that and said if it is good enough for the president to do it and he got away with it, then I should be able to do it. That is how many people think. So and so did it and nothing happened to them so I should be able to do it with out repercussions. I personally think that she is a spoiled little daddies girl who has always got her way by doing a little whining and complaining. I pitty the fool that ends up with this one!!!


I have name for it she is a moron, clueless. :sniper:


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

A different take on her post. Maybe we need to remember what it was like to be that young. I thought I knew a lot at that age, too. I believe she will one day realize how ridiculous some of her points are. When North Dakota was young, there were very few deer. This is a fact, not an opinion. Hunting has been one of the greatest factors in INCREASING deer numbers, along with habitat, of course. Hunters' dollars pay for management of our deer herds. We also are the reason for all the public land open to hunting, and other public use, for various reasons that I don't have time to go into here. I believe someday she will open her eyes and wake up. I would love to have coffee and visit with her. She is obviously intelligent, just grossly misguided in her thinking.


----------



## alysnyder (Aug 11, 2007)

Bobm said:


> She might be Miss North Dakota :lol: a really nice a$$ will always trump logic and reason. :-?
> 
> My point is write a rebuttal and forget it...


I agree with you, and I would write a rebuttal however the Editorial Board of the Dakota Student is very selective (dare I say censor) of the letters to the editor they allow printed. For example, I know of seven different people who wrote a letter to the paper opposing the recent proposal to ban all firearms, knifes over 3" and pepper spray from the University apartments (these things are already banned from the dorms)... none of those letters were printed, but letters supporting the ban, as well as an article written by one of their journalists, were. I cannot believe that those seven were the only ones sent, and even if they were, that none of them was worth printing.

Students can not debate with the articles they disagree with, atleast not in print, our letters to the editor are ignored. So we reply on the electronic version of the student paper, and then we are called "bigoted" by the Editorial Board. :eyeroll:

Asking retailers to pull their advertisements from the paper is not about the journalist that wrote the original article, its not about the article being printed. It is about the Editorial Board's response, which defended the author with "its just her opinion" and called everyone who voiced opposition "irrational".

I don't support that kind of hypocracy, and there is nothing that I can do about the student fee money that the Dakota Student receives from my tuition in exchange for the crap it produces. However, I can vote with my wallet, and I intend to.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Neanderthal, I do remember when I was that young and we were taught to use our heads and not our backsides to think with. Unlike the kids of today who are allowed to do impulsive things and are not expected to think through the repercussions of thier actions. I think that is one of the biggest differences between the age groups today, is that the people that are over say 35 years of age or so, were taught to think things through as much as possible. The youth of today is allowed to jump first and think later often times that leads to a more serious repercussion than taking the time to think through the entire thought before acting on it. Yes I will agree there is no such thing as a perfectly thought out idea with no repercussions, however there are well thought ideas with very minumal repercussions. In this particular case it was a completely selfish thought with not one regard to others, that lead her to do something so foolish. However the paper should also be repremanded as they allowed it to go to print!!!

Bobm, I agree that men especially can be easily distracted by a beautiful woman, however unless your married to that woman, you will only have fleeting glimpses of her, after she has left your line of sight men usually return back to using the head on their shoulders with in about 5-10 minuts. My point being is who ever let this actually make it to print must not have been a man!!! Personally I do not care if she was the queen of England, there is not one single excuse for this kind of selfish dribble to printed in ink and too waste paper like that. My only hope is that the retraction she has to write will be longer and more reasonable than the sorry excuse of an artical that she wrote.

Later JD


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

alysnyder said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > She might be Miss North Dakota :lol: a really nice a$$ will always trump logic and reason. :-?
> ...


Plain and simple the Dakota Student (aka Dakota Stupid) is a horse bleep student news paper and is run worse than any socialist country rag, in fact Chavez would be proud. The Dakota Student doesn't like anyone to question them or their writers or the way the paper is run.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

jd mn/nd said:


> Personally I do not care if she was the queen of England, there is not one single excuse for this kind of selfish dribble to printed in ink and too waste paper like that. My only hope is that the retraction she has to write will be longer and more reasonable than the sorry excuse of an artical that she wrote.
> 
> Later JD


JD I believe this is the perfect example of the dumbing down of america. 
This article just proved it even more.


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have already complained about this article so much that it's hard to even say more... Anything that I have left to say would get me banned from the site... this same author wrote another riduclous artticle last year about how you shouldn't wear sweatpants to school if you are a female because of another bunch of drawn out senseless reasons that had no facts or statistics to make them even semi-bleieveable. Don't wear camo, blaze orange, sweatpants, or talk about hunting at UND cuz your sure to get someone writing about you...


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

alysnyder said:


> The pro-Renee, anti-hunting, feelings of the editors of the student paper:
> 
> http://media.www.dakotastudent.com/medi ... 1691.shtml


This made me almost as mad if not more than the original article did... what really makes me mad is i have read this newspaper for a few years already.. Now I know why I only read two parts mostly... the sports area, and "roughin' it" because its a weekly article about random things in the outdoors such as deer hunting opener, duck hunting... etc and its written by a guy i hunt with.. I honestly hope Dakota Student sufferes from there lack of respect for their readers... its also obvious this article went far past UND sttudents within hours.. I hope this girl cries herself to sleep every night and her writing career is ending...


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The strange (sad) thing is the GF Herald just had a big whinny article about NDSU passing UND as far as enrollment. Now with this mentallity coming out of UND as a young person from rural ND why would you want to go there???????? Not a good recurting tool to show our rural kids. :eyeroll: I guess no one ever has accussed the liberal left of being smart.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

:-? Ooh! The Humanity! Can't we all just get along!? :-?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Even when I was in college (at NDSU) I could rarely pick up the student paper without thinking "Wow, you have a lot to learn".

Whatever... it's her idiotic opinion, and fortunately it isn't shared by anybody with two brain cells to rub together. So... Orange is offensive? She seems to have forgotten that there is no "right" to not be offended.

Just keep doing what you can to grow the sport and make sure that the informed continue to outnumber the uninformed, and we'll be OK.

Now for the obligatory dig at UND: She must be a product of that "fine" UND edu-ma-cation!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Omegax, I agree. Even the NDSU paper is fairly liberal (anybody see a trend amongst journalists and aspiring journalists) and SU is a much more conservative school than UND.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i wonder where this chick is from....... and if she is so opposed to hunting.... WHY DID SHE COME TO A STATE WHERE I AM SURE 90% OF THE PEOPLE HUNT?!?!?!? kinda ironic or just looking for a fight..

I really hate people like this.. but then again that is what the freedom of speach is for... untill we start talking about.... how did she put it " the worthless slaughtering of gods wonderfull creatures." Now i know that isn't exactly what she said.. but that is what i took out of it.

And if you don't like the orange and all of the camo patterns... what says we don't take offence to you wearing a PETA shirt, or your ugly clothes... we don't knock what you wear.... so don't do it to us.. If you don't like what we wear, then don't wear it. You wont see us wearing what you are wearing if we don't like it ...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

worthless slaughterng of gods animals would be poaching....

we are..well i assume 100% of us on here are aginst poaching...so in a way were on her side....

kinda like the peta people who love hamburgers lol!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah .... gotta love the hamburger loving peta members...

I dunno i was really confused about the article.... on one hand she said that she was opposed to hunting .... but then she made "exceptions"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Woogie_man said:


> yeah .... gotta love the hamburger loving peta members...
> 
> I dunno i was really confused about the article.... on one hand she said that she was opposed to hunting .... but then she made "exceptions"


I once had a lady working with me that said she was vegetarian, but ate a lot of fish. She didn't consider fish meat. I could never figure out what vegetable group fish fit into.
My brother once explained to a fellow that he liked to hunt, but hunting cantaloupe wasn't very sporting. They could only get to the end of their vine and then they were sitting ducks. Kind of like a high fence shoot.


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

How can you call that "hunting"?? Now if the farmer pics it - no problem. But if YOu pic it yourself and call it "hunting", I have a real problem with that!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)




----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

heres one ... my ex was VEGAN no anumal stuff at all... food clothing products...ect

we went to dinner one night and she bought the veggie soup...

and not the vegitarian veggie soup either

i dident have the nerve to tell her lol


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I used to have a very graphic video of a pack of coyotes taking down a fawn that i would show the morons at work who called hunting "cruel". After seeing the coyotes eating the deer's belly and genitals while the deer watched, quite a few changed their tunes about a bullet ripping through the boiler room. Wish i still had that video.

Another good pic would be to show these "compassionate" beanbags would be of a herd of elk starving to death.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hunting can be VERY cruel........

Having a general region "c" license in your possession for the NE portion of WY but finding yourself 7 miles south of the nearest legal buck area when you stumble across a 40" plus mulie at 150 yards who does NOT know you're there is CRUEL!!!!!!

Forgetting to send for your resident deer tag in time to draw a first season tag so you have to act "happy" when your brother-in-law kills a B&C whitetail from YOUR stand is CRUEL!!!!!!

...but the most blatant example of cruel I ever saw was on the history channel, I believe. They showed a pack of hyenas pursuing a herd of wildebeast and documented how they knew to separate the females due to give birth from the herd, and actually showed one hyena literally pull a fawn from the birth canal before it's feet had even touched the ground!

I've had people tell me before that hunting was cruel.....but they had to stop in mid-sentence to wipe the hamburger grease from their chin! :wink:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

No, you are wrong, getting eaten alive is MUCH less cruel than having a few seconds of panic and fear once that 140gr bullet "gooifies" your heart/lungs!! C'mon, man, get with the program! :eyeroll: :lol:

The above was brought to you by the letters B and S, and the word sarcasm. Have a great Seasame Street day!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry, you're right again!

I totally forgot deer were capable of understanding their own mortality!

Can you find it in your heart to forgive me? :roll:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL :lol:

Only if you forgive me for my cruel and hurtful sarcasm... :wink:


----------

